# Favourite Star Trek series?



## ramsay_baggins (May 25, 2009)

I've noticed there's quite a few Star Trek fans on these boards and I wondering what your favourite Star Trek series is?

I myself love The Next Generation. Seen all the episodes and such like. I just love the dynamic between all the characters and the actors, and some of the storylines were awesome. Plus I have a bit of a crush on Data =P I think the ship was really well designed, the sets were great and I grew up with it because I was born in the middle of it's run, so it was a part of my childhood the whole way through my growing up and still is one of my favourite TV shows of all time. Then it's closely followed by The Original Series, it's cheesy but awesome XD My favourite TOS characters are probably Spock and McCoy.

So yeah, vote and let me know why it's your favourite =]


----------



## Belaneth (May 25, 2009)

Ooh, tough question.  Although I like most of the series, I think my favorite would have to be Voyager.  The first series I remember watching was TNG when I was real young, but Voyager was the first one I watched from beginning to end.  The original series is always fun to go back and watch for laughs, though.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 25, 2009)

yes but without the original the others wouldn't exist.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 25, 2009)

That is true... =P


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2009)

Toss up between TNG and Enterprise.


----------



## Rayne (May 25, 2009)

Can we count just the last two seasons of DS9 as a series? 8P


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 25, 2009)

I grew up with TNG, today TNG's episodes still hold together very well, and the show only makes more sense as I age. It's a combination of nostalgia plus getting that drives my favor for the old show.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 25, 2009)

Rayne said:


> Can we count just the last two seasons of DS9 as a series? 8P



Haha, yup =P


And Bowtoid, I agree, TNG does still hold up pretty well =]
It could have been a lot more dated than it turned out ^_^


----------



## ZentratheFox (May 26, 2009)

Voyager. Hands down.


----------



## pheonix (May 26, 2009)

Next generation cause it was the only one I really got to watch.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 26, 2009)

Yay, TNG is winning...
I'm surprised there aren't more votes for TOS though...
Currently DS9 is the only one sitting on 0 votes, anyone care to say why they don't seem to like it?


----------



## Ikrit (May 26, 2009)

how the hell do people vote for ST: TNG, picard is a wimp compared to kirk, and most other captains.


----------



## Ozriel (May 26, 2009)

ITT: Nerdrage, engage.

And I enjoyed the TOS and TNG series.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 26, 2009)

DS9 here, Avery Brooks makes an excellent captain Sisko. I'll admit the first season or two was only average but it picked up after that. It just beat TNG by a wee bit, Patrick Stewart is a man-god of actor (and his voice is epic) and Brent Spiner's one funny bastard.

The whole Bashir/Garek scenes always made me laugh, one of the main reasons I like DS9 so much.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 27, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> how the hell do people vote for ST: TNG, picard is a wimp compared to kirk, and most other captains.



Picard = awesome. A good captain is not only defined by physical strength ya know :V
Data =  brilliant XD IMO one of the best ST characters ever created =]

The whole cast is amazing! It's an intelligent show, it's stood the test of time and it's highly enjoyable! Not that the others aren't, but TNG just wins it for me XD



			
				secretfur said:
			
		

> Patrick Stewart is a man-god of actor (and his voice is epic) and Brent Spiner's one funny bastard.



Agreed =]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Picard = awesome. A good captain is not only defined by physical strength ya know :V



Picard got shived through the heart, twice.


----------



## Jelly (May 27, 2009)

OUR HERO, THE WARRIOR OF SPACE FIGHTS THE FURRY MENACE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM&feature=related
MASTER OF THE LAZY DROP ASS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSHCNTELFI8&feature=related


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 27, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Picard got shived through the heart, twice.



Not only that, but the second time he went into it _knowing_ what he was getting in to!
Epic man XD



jellyhurwit said:


> OUR HERO, THE WARRIOR OF SPACE FIGHTS THE FURRY MENACE:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM&feature=related
> MASTER OF THE LAZY DROP ASS:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSHCNTELFI8&feature=related



I love those fight scenes, especially the Gorn (everything that takes place on that planet is hilarious). They are what make TOS so cheesy but so awesome XD My mum remembers watching the show the original time it played, the Gorn terrified her! I was just watching the series 1 DVDs and she came and watched them with me XD


----------



## lilEmber (May 27, 2009)

The next generation, by a long shot.


----------



## Liam (May 27, 2009)

I'd have to say TNG


----------



## Fenra (Jun 16, 2009)

I grew up after the orignal series but old enough to appreciate TNG, so i guess my bais is there, not saying the others arnt good (discounting "enterprise", *shudder*) but my fondest memories of the series were watching TNG growing up. Plus patrick stewart, as well as being a great, classically trained actor, plays a wonderful startship captain


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, let me get this straight.

Cosplyin' Furries
Juggalo Furries
LARPing Furries

Trekke Furries?


Fandom Collapse imenent


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jun 16, 2009)

Star Trek? No no no no no no no no no no no no no.


----------



## the_lest (Jun 16, 2009)

I like DS9 but its not my favourite - i think people find it harder to get into / follow because it is more episodic in nature



ramsay_baggins said:


> Yay, TNG is winning...
> I'm surprised there aren't more votes for TOS though...
> Currently DS9 is the only one sitting on 0 votes, anyone care to say why they don't seem to like it?


----------

